# VHI company plans: VHI no longer allow consumers to change mid way through the policy



## Paul J (7 Feb 2011)

I am on one of the VHI company plans which is subject to a price increase on the 9th February.

I rang the VHI this morning and asked could I renew my policy with effect from today, in order to get the current premium rate for the next 12 months, and they told me that with effect from the 1st February, their policy is not to let people renew mid way through a policy.

Has anyone else any experience of this. I told the customer represtative that many people had done this prior to the 1st of Feb increases, but she told me there was a change in policy and there was nothing she could do. 

Paul


----------



## ajapale (7 Feb 2011)

Thanks Paul, Ive split your post from the one dealing with the reduction in benefits.
aj
moderator


----------



## ajapale (7 Feb 2011)

Paul,

Would they allow you move to an equivalent plan with an alternative provider?

aj


----------



## Newbie! (7 Feb 2011)

Paul J said:


> I am on one of the VHI company plans which is subject to a price increase on the 9th February.
> 
> I rang the VHI this morning and asked could I renew my policy with effect from today, in order to get the current premium rate for the next 12 months, and they told me that with effect from the 1st February, their policy is not to let people renew mid way through a policy.
> 
> ...



I read this in Karl Deeters piece for the Mail on Sunday yesterday. Think Aviva still allow it but VHI have definitely stopped it since 1st Feb.


----------



## Paul J (7 Feb 2011)

AJ

I told them that they may lose me as a customer when by policy is up for renewal due to the increase, and they said that we can look at alternative plans that may suit my needs when the time comes.  

They also told me that if I had requested to renew my policy in writing prior to the 1st Feb, and they hadn't processed the request due to the back-log, they would still honour the request, but because I am only now requesting after the 1st Feb, they will not, so it's not a case that their systems won't allow it, it's a case that they won't as it's now their policy not to.

Thanks Newbie for that reference to the Mail on Sunday. I must look for the article.

Paul


----------



## NovaFlare77 (7 Feb 2011)

If VHI won't let you change the renewal date, can you cancel your current policy and start a new one? For system reasons, VHI policies can only be set up on certain dates in the month (1st, 8th, 15th and 22nd), so you could join your plan over the phone tomorrow and send a letter to cancel your current policy (I don't think VHI well let you cancel the current policy over the phone).

If you take this course of action, check what your new renewal date is before agreeing to the new policy. If you're getting a group discount, it might be the case that it has a fixed renewal date. If that is the case, ask for the discount through another group (e.g. place of work, trade union, credit union, etc).

While VHI don't have a legal obligation to change the date, it is poor form of them not to do so. The alternative is that people cancel and restart their cover, which generates more work and paperwork for everyone. Or worse (for them), people will look at switching to other insurers.


----------



## Shannon81 (7 Feb 2011)

vhi are trying to enforce the years contract that you would have with any other insurance company.


----------



## ajapale (7 Feb 2011)

Shannon81 said:


> vhi are trying to enforce the years contract that you would have with any other insurance company.



I don't understand, what does this sentence mean?


----------



## Sue Ellen (7 Feb 2011)

ajapale said:


> I don't understand, what does this sentence mean?



Hi AJ,

My interpretation would be that you may lose out on pro-rata rates i.e. depending on what time of the policy year that you cancel you may lose quite a chunk of your premium for handling charges etc.


----------



## pj111 (7 Feb 2011)

http://www.vhi.ie/pdf/products/companyPlan_Rules_Feb11.pdf

Section 4 - looks like they can choose whether they want to facilitate you or not to making a change - neither Aviva or Quinn do this Shannon81.



> 4) Renewing the contract
> a) Your contract will last for one year unless we agree to a shorter period. At the renewal date, you can renew your contract by paying the
> premium we request. The Rules and your Table of Benefits in place at the renewal date will then apply to your contract.
> b) You can change your level of cover at your renewal date. If you change your cover (i.e. subscribe for additional benefits) and you or any of the
> ...


----------



## Shannon81 (9 Feb 2011)

PJ111-I am aware that both Aviva and Quinn dont do this yet, but this is what Vhi is doing.  When  you renew your policy you do so for a year, as is the same with your home, motor etc, but they are within their rights to do so.

Nova Flare-your idea wont work either any more im afraid from what ive heard they have changed their stance on this


----------



## pj111 (9 Feb 2011)

I say it could be more to do with the fact that so many VHI subscribers are deserting them. 

Aviva increased their membership by a whopping 10% in January alone and with VHI increasing the prices on all their business plans today I would imagine lots of companies will be interested in looking at what Quinn & Aviva can offer. They also reduced their orthopaedic cover to 80%. What's the point in having health insurance then?


----------



## gladiator (9 Feb 2011)

Paul J said:


> I am on one of the VHI company plans which is subject to a price increase on the 9th February.
> 
> I rang the VHI this morning and asked could I renew my policy with effect from today, in order to get the current premium rate for the next 12 months, and they told me that with effect from the 1st February, their policy is not to let people renew mid way through a policy.
> 
> ...




Hi Paul, You did well to get through to the VHI. I found it impossible. I eventually gave up and e mailed them where I got auto response saying they would call me. I am still waiting for same since the 26th Jan.* I think it is a deplorable service from the VHI.* I too want to make changes to my policy. However on their auto response I quote " Note: If you are requesting a change to your cover, we will honour it from the date the e-mail was received so there is no need to send in a 2nd request." Therefore I assume from this that they will make changes to policy changes.

Rgds,

Anthony


----------



## mrpolite (10 Feb 2011)

Anthony44 said:


> Hi Paul, You did well to get through to the VHI. I found it impossible. I eventually gave up and e mailed them where I got auto response saying they would call me. I am still waiting for same since the 26th Jan.* I think it is a deplorable service from the VHI.* I too want to make changes to my policy. However on their auto response I quote " Note: If you are requesting a change to your cover, we will honour it from the date the e-mail was received so there is no need to send in a 2nd request." Therefore I assume from this that they will make changes to policy changes.
> 
> Rgds,
> 
> Anthony




well i presume there is a backlog of people after mailing in and calling every day, hence a delay. You have the confirmation in writing from them by way of e-mail, so they will have to keep to that.


----------



## pj111 (10 Feb 2011)

As a matter of interest, what plan were you on, what changes were you looking to make and what is your renewal date?

_Patrick_


----------



## gladiator (14 Feb 2011)

Hi Patrick,

I am on Company Plan Plus Level 1. My wife gets her premium paid through her employment and it is now costing 35 euro per wk for me and my 3 kids, (after tax relief at source) which we now cannot afford to pay.
 Changes we want to make are to take our 3 kids of the policy. The way I look at it they are going to get treatment what ever problems occur. I am probably the person with the highest risk of health problems occurring and as I said my wifes premium is paid by her employer. Renewal date is 01-01-11.

BTY we still have not heard back from the VHI !!!!

Anthony


----------



## pj111 (15 Feb 2011)

Firstly are you part of a salary deduction scheme? And if so, are the other insurers available to you through a salary deduction facility.


----------



## gladiator (1 Mar 2011)

sorry for my late reply. The answer is yes to both questions


----------

